# Taurus Model 85 .38 Special + P



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just purchased a Model 85 Taurus .38 special +P Polymer Protector for home defense. This will be my first hand gun. Does anyone have experience with this gun? Thanks!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

While Taurus does not have a steller reputation, the original Model 85 has been a very solid gun over the years and has a good reputation. I don't own one but I've shot a lot of rounds thru the original steel 85 without issue. I don't know much about the polymer version but if the guts are the same it should be a good gun. 

Practice, practice, and practice some more!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

+1, They have caused themself's some bad press in the past. I have 2 in my stable, 1 pistol and 1 revolver, cant say a bad thing about either.

I kinda take that back, the revolver is a 6'' ss 44 mag, its kinda heavy.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

BwHunter85 said:


> Just purchased a Model 85 Taurus .38 special +P Polymer Protector for home defense. This will be my first hand gun. Does anyone have experience with this gun? Thanks!


I have the Titanium .38 by Taurus. Very easy to carry. I have 2 holsters - a Galco Horsehide IWB, and a belt slide. The horsehide Galco is a very nice open top holster. Practice with 148 gr wadcutters and carry 158 gr SWCLHP's (semi-wadcutter lead hollow point) for defense. Federal made a "Nyclad" version of this round coating the bullet in nylon to help facilitate cleaning.


----------

